# Netzteil/Grafikkarte Hilfe



## blazingred (12. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir eine von den beiden Grafikkarten zulegen:

AMD Radeon R7 265 oder
Geforce GTX750Ti

Nun mein Problem. In meinem System:
http://h20195.www2.hp.com/v2/GetDocument.aspx?docname=c04537214&doctype=data%20sheet&doclang=DE_DE&searchquery=&cc=de&lc=de

ist nur ein 180 Watt Netzteil, warum auch immer. Wird wohl nicht ausreichen. Daher meine frage, welches Netzteil brauche ich bzw passt zum System. Nach Möglichkeit um die 50 Euro.
Vielleicht noch einen Tipp zur Grafikkarte. Welche ist besser oder welche kann man empfehlen bis 150 Euro.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2015)

Der Link geht irgendwie nicht, auch wenn ich den in den Browser kopiere (da kommen dann nur Suchvorschläge). Die AMD ist aber definitiv ein gutes Stück stärker - die GTX 750 Ti ist eher nur so stark wie die R7 260X (110€ ), vlt nen kleinen Tick besser. Und evlt. reicht das Geld ja auch für eine R9 270 oder 270X ?

Als Netzteil würde das hier gut ausreichen be quiet! System Power 7 450W ATX 2.31 (BN143) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder an sich reicht auch locker die 400W-Version (40€ )


Wäre denn genug Platz im Gehäuse?


----------



## blazingred (12. März 2015)

Sorry jetzt sollte der Link klappen zu den Daten:
HP Pavilion Desktop 500-473ng (Datenblatt/c04537214.pdf)

Hoffe es klappt jetzt.


----------



## Batze (12. März 2015)

Also 180 Watt Netzteil. Wie soll das denn gehen? Wundert mich das der Rechner überhaupt anläuft. Na ja, typischer HP Büro Rechner. Also ganz ehrlich, da würde ich nichts mehr reinstecken.
Zumal, wenn du das Teil noch nicht so lange hast und dann daran rumfummelst, verlierst du die Garantie, falls die noch nicht ausgelaufen ist.


----------



## blazingred (12. März 2015)

@ sorry Batze das war nicht meine frage was Du tuen würdest, sondern welches Netzteil passt bzw welche Grafikkarte zu empfehlen ist bis 150 Euro.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2015)

Also, mit meinem Tipp machst du nix falsch, selbst das 400W-Modell reicht sehr gut, wenn du nicht grad ne superfette 250W-saugende Grafikkarte nimmst. Und wegen der Grafikkarte wie gesagt die R7 265 ODER sogar 270/270X. Du musst nur schauen: wie viel Platz hat ne Grafikkarte, also die Distanz von der Gehäuserückseite im Inneren des PCs bis dahin messen, wo eine Grafikkarte vorne irgendwo gegenstoßen würde.

Ach ja: mal das Netzteil ausmessen, ob es denn auch ATX-Standard entspricht. 


@Batze: ein PC mit ner Top-CPU und Laufwerken zieht bei Volllast maximal 100-130W, wenn es nicht grad ein AMD FX-9000er ist. In dem Fall isses nur ein AMD A10, da braucht der ganze PC maximal 120W. Da reichen 180W, vor allem wenn auch noch auf solche Systeme abgestimmt, also aus


----------



## blazingred (12. März 2015)

Danke Dir für die Info.


----------

